# Selling compound Bow Collection



## reignman (Aug 6, 2006)

*Advance Notice*

I will be selling several rare and vintage compound bows from my collection. Pics and details to follow.

For sale will be:

Bear Delta V
Jennings 1st generation "bow of the future"
Martin Dynabo
Rigid
1st generation PSE
CSS quadraflex (2 of the them)
Jeffery
Browning explorer
Astro
Martin Warthog "B"
Bear pronghorn

Many others.

If interested in any above, I will be taking early offers. Please PM me.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## JohnAgatep (Jul 10, 2010)

Do you still have the Martin Dynabo?
John /760-497-0547


----------



## dennisp (Jul 11, 2010)

*Rigid*

What are you asking for the rigid.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Sometime this year ?


----------



## JohnAgatep (Jul 10, 2010)

What Dynabo do you have? Im looking for the M-10 Cheetah with the magnesium handle/Riser, (metal) handle/Riser.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Can you give me the specs on the Pronghorn ?


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Astro*

Could you e-mail pics of the ASTRO PLEASE. Thanks [email protected]


----------

